# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Busco magos alcala de henares

## magialcoyanilla

Ola me llamo sergio, soy de alcala de henares, llevo unos años en esto de la magia, y busco compis en alcala de henares y alrededores para intercambiar material, secretos, rutinas y demas historias, venga espero vuestra respuesta!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Cuando quieras, el día que quieras y dónde desees (bueno, casi). ¿Se nota que tengo ganas? pues eso.

 Yo puedo desplazarme. Mándame un privado.

----------


## MagMinu

Solo decir que hay un apartado en el fro para hablar de este tema. (Lo de contratas y buscar masgos )

 Saludos

----------


## cachipirulo

> Solo decir que hay un apartado en el fro para hablar de este tema. (Lo de contratas y buscar masgos )
> 
>  Saludos


Algunos tienen tantas ganas de contestar con chulería que ni leen el post.
¿donde ha puesto contratar?

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Hola, Sergio. Soy Juan Suricalday, mago mentalista de Alcalá de Henares. Cuando quieras me mandas un privado y "hablamos".

----------


## stuntman

buenas yo llevo poco tiempo en esto de la magia y practico cuando puedo pero bueno si de algo te puedo servir...jejej un saludo de un alcalaino

----------


## Vicentico

Hola. Yo vivo en Alovera, cerquita, y veo que estamos unos cuantos que vivimos cerquita, a lo mejor sería buena idea juntarnos algún dia para conocernos en persona.

----------


## Dow

venga... que yo también me apunto

----------


## Ayy

Pero como no os cuesta nada.... quedamos por atocha, y hacemos otra quedada :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Perdona pero no es lo mismo Ayy; Atocha me queda a 60 km. Alcalá a 7. No hay color

 Vente tú (además me debes alguna ¿no?)

----------


## Vicentico

Hombre, como dice eidanyoson, yo vivo a cinco minutos, diez si hay algo de tráfico, de Alcalá y a una hora en tren de Atocha, como ves no hay color, además creo que es más facil que se desplace uno que vive un poco más lejos que diez que viven cerca. Yo creo que un buen sitio y de fácil acceso para todos es en el centro Los Cuadernillos (El de enfrente de la Dehesa, por si alguno no sabe cual es), aunque no tengo ningún problema en quedar en cualquier otro sitio donde haya cervezas y buenas tapas.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Ayy si me buscas las cosquillas lo mismo me animo y nos vamos los dos en mi cafetera con ruedas. Lo que pasa que tampoco ando sobrao de tiempo...

----------


## Ayy

Ummm Andrews... a ti no hace falta buscarte las cosquillas cuando hablamos de magia.. jejeje

por cierto, vosotros deberiais convencerle, este tio es un crack! y eso se lo ha dicho John Carney, alabando un empalme de invencion suya....
eso no nos pasa a todos ( a mi no por lo menos )
asi que decir dia hora y fecha...


Eidan... la ultima quedamos en Atcha y tu viniste porque venía Letang y querias verle... asi que no tengas morro  :Wink1:  jajaja

----------


## YaGo

Si Andrews pone la cafetera yo pongo el café... dependiendo del día claro.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

ay ay ayy..., que crack ni que ocho cuartos, lo que pasa es que tengo mucha jeta... que me lo digas tu que me has visto trabajar bajo presión ... 

tenemos café, cafetera, tres mozos la leche de lejos de Alcala, dispongan dia y hora señores!!

----------


## Vicentico

A ver que pasa, parece que esto se está enfriando, como dice ANDREWS, a ver quien se anima a poner fecha y hora. ¿Os parece bien un Sabado por la tarde?.

----------


## Ayy

Yo dependo delos horarios de partidos,  asi que ponedla hora, y luego os confirmo... xD
Andrews, no seas modesto...
por cierto, este viernes me tienes que echar una cable para el de los nuevesa traves de la mesa  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Venga, una prueba, a ver si me da la risa o sale bien:

 Sábado 22 de noviembre, a las 17:00 (es que se hace muy pronto de noche) en el Centro Comercial Los Cuadernillos (en frente de la dehesa, muy fácil de llegar, es toda la nacional II seguido hasta que te indique el centro comercial, más fácil imposible). Podemos quedar en las escaleras mecánicas exteriores, y si llueve en el Foster Hollywood (luego ya cambiamos de sitio).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Agua!!!!  no puedo!  ¿Domingo?

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, pues a mi realmente el domingo me viene mejor (madrugo menos) así que allá va:

 Domingo 23 de Noviembre, a las 17:00 (es que se hace muy pronto de noche) en el Centro Comercial Los Cuadernillos (en frente de la dehesa, muy fácil de llegar, es toda la nacional II seguido hasta que te indique el centro comercial, más fácil imposible). Podemos quedar en las escaleras mecánicas exteriores, y si llueve en el Foster Hollywood (luego ya cambiamos de sitio).

 Ahora quedan los demás, a ver cuanto pelean (ojalá acepten).

----------


## Vicentico

Si no tengo ningún viaje de trabajo, que va a ser que no, y sabiendo que tengo el partido de futbol por la mañana, yo no tengo ningún problema. Así que de momento ya somos tres seguros.

----------


## Ayy

Andrews... el 22 no puedes :Confused:  y eso?? alguna confe?? xD
yo ya he dicho, dependo de los partidos... asi que el dia que diagias y le vaya bien a Andrews ( es mi chofer en esta tarea...) me parecera bien a mi tambien

----------


## YaGo

Domingo 23, no me parece mal día. Lo único que iigual es un poco pronto... ¿Mejor a las 18:00 ó 18:30? Es para echarse la siesta, o en su defecto, estudiar un poco...

De todas maneras lo que diga Andrews, que para eso pone la cafetera.

Menuda semanita de magias... el jueves 4 horas de cartas... el domingo más...

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo he puesto una hora, pero siempre se puede quedar a otra, o mejor aún, quedar a una nosotros y vosotros venid cuando podáis. Puse esa, porque luego se hace muy de noche. Y volveros a Madrid a las 10 de la noche no mola tanto, pero vamos, es cosa vuestra...

 De momento el domingo 23 no parece una mala opción (y no, no es suficientemente pronto, por mi quedaba mañana :P)

----------


## Ayy

Me acabo de enterar que ese fin de semana no estoy disponible ningun dia ni hora, asi que pasadlo bien  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

Esto se muere eh?? si no voy yo.... ya no hay ganas de quedar? jejeje

----------


## YaGo

Yo mañana voy a la Plaza con Andrews.

Lo hablo con él para ver si al final vamos.

----------


## Vicentico

Hola.

              Estamos casi terminando el viernes y yo voy a estar el 23 a las 17:00 en los Cuadernillos aunque sea para tomar un cafelillo, a ver si voy a estar solo. Si no va a ir nadie decirlo para hacer otros planes. 


      Nos vemos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo voy a las 17:00, no te preocupes. Solo del todo no estarás (aunque no sé quien más se va a acercar)

----------


## Vicentico

Menos mal, es que no me gusta el café solo, en los dos sentidos, sin leche y sin compañía. Seguro que alguien más aparecerá. Pues allí nos vemos.

----------


## YaGo

Yo no sé si al final Andrews y yo vamos a ir. A ver si consigo hablar con él y vemos.

En principio no nos esperéis, no sea que diga que vamos y luego no aparecemos.

----------


## Ayy

al final que tal estuvo?

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Al final yo no pude ir, una serie de circustancias hicieron que el paseo hasta Alacala de Henares fuera más dificil de la cuenta. Mis disculpas. Otra vez sérá

----------


## eidanyoson

Al final tuve la inmensa suerte de conocer a Vicentico. Y eso sólo vale para decir que mereció la pena por mi parte. El tuvo la mala suerte de que sólo fuera yo, y entonces no merecer la pena para nada por la suya, ¡qué le vamos a hacer!.

 Tomamos unas cocacolas y nos hicimos algunos juegos mutuos. Al ser sólo dos, probablemente hicimos más que en la mayoría de las quedadas, (era lógico, la mesa por mucho que lo intentamos no quiso hacernos ningún juego, estaba un poco con cara de madera).
 Al final nos despedimos con la promesa de quedar de vez en cuando.

 Por mi parte a ver si es verdad, entre otras cosas porque me confesó tener libros y notas autografiadas del ¡mísmisimo Carroll y todo! aunque, creo, que él se esperaba que yo fuera algún mago serio y maravilloso y me temo que le defraudé bastante.

 Lo siento de veras, Vicentico...

----------


## Vicentico

Defraudao PA NÁ.   


                     Mala suerte hubiera sido que no hubieras ido, y que vaya que mereció la pena, y si no acuerdate de la cara del camarero, que punto. Y menos mal que no eres un mago serio, si lo fueras no nos reiriamos tanto. Me sirvió mucho más de lo que parece, y si hubieran venido más mejor, me di cuenta de muchas cosasy ya lo estoy notando, de momento, acuerdate que te dije que estaba en un momento de parón, como saturado de no saber qué mirar o qué hacer, ya me he puesto las pilas otra vez, y me he puesto a funcionar. Espero que en la próxima lo veas aunque sea un poquito, y que lo vean otros. Está claro que si hago una cosa mal creyendo que lo hago bien u¡y nadie me lo dice, malo. Así que ya sabeis, a ver si podemos quedar aunque sea una vez al mes algunas en Alcalá otras en Madrid o en un punto intermedio para todos será una maravilla.


          AH!!!! y el tenis no era excusa,que a mi me gusta y lo tenían puestoaunque estaba más pendiente de los juegos.


  Oye eidan, luego te mando unmp con mi teléfono y unas cosillas que te dije, que voy tarde a la clase de pintura (es que hago de todo).


  Nos vemos.

----------


## hernandez

jo si es que no puede ser, me tiro un mes sin mirar el foro y haceis una quedad cerca de mi casa. (soy de torrejon) bueno a ver si de la siguiente me entero y ya por lo menos somos 3. jeje.

----------


## Ayy

repetimos :Confused:

----------


## eidanyoson

Por mi vale (a ver si me haces el tagged en directo ñiek ñiek)

 A ver, lanzo la primera piedra, sábado 13 de diciembre...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Agua!! estoy en alicante ese findesemana... aunque la otra vez hice que se cambiara y luego no fui...

----------


## Vicentico

El día 13 tengo dos cenas, un con la gente de un curso de pintura que llevo cinco años y otra con mis compis de trabajo, y las dos son muy buenas cenas. Lo que no tengo claro es si voy a una a otra o a ninguna. Si al final no voy a ninguna ya sabeis que yo voy. A ver si lo decido pronto, y a ver si no os echais patrás coho.......nes!!!!!

----------


## YaGo

¿Y... este domingo?

----------


## Vicentico

Este domingo en principio no tengo ni futbol ni planes de irme de puente con este tiempo y creo que con el trbajo tampoco tendría problemas. Eidan, ve pensando que le dices a la parienta, yo ya estoy pensando una excusa.

----------


## Ayy

yo preferiria a partir del 19 y....
por quéos empeñais en un domingo :Confused:  el sabado hay mejor transporte... no?

----------


## hernandez

me parece a mi que el transporte esta igual de mal el sabado que el domingo, y mas por esta zona.

----------


## Ayy

no se.... yo diria de quedar mas hacia atocha.... :D

----------


## hernandez

No es por nada pero se nos hechan las navidades encima. Que os parece esta semana para hacer esa quedada. no se el viernes 19, por ejemplo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo estaré trabajando en Alcalá Magna (tienda Poly, de promotor/mago). Si os queréis pasar, podría ser divertido :-P

----------


## Dow

dónde está eso eidaaaan, dóndeeee

----------


## eidanyoson

Centro Comercial Alcalá Magna, Alcalá de Henares.

 Estaré de 17:00 a 21:00 de lunes a domingo (menos miércoles que libro y días de fiesta que cierran los centros comerciales).

 Os espero a todos los que queráis.

----------


## Ayy

que suerte.... yo no he poddo conseguir ese chollo... xD
ya me contarás que tal es :Wink1:

----------


## Dow

jejejeje intentaré pasarme algun día de sorpresa

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Hace tanto que no leo este hilo que me perdí la quedada, y eso que soy de Alcalá. Suerte la mía que me encontré a Eidanyoson vendiendo magia en Alcalá Magna. Yo iba con prisa, pero estuve con el más de una hora hablando. Vender, no vendió nada en ese tiempo, pero nos echamos unas risas.

A ver si quedamos otra vez y me entero.

----------


## Yan Mirguno

Hola
Tambien soy de Alcalá. Quien quiera... hacemos un encuentros y recordamos a Vernon
Un saludo

----------


## danielo

venga que aqui hay otro que tambien es de alcala!!asi que caundo querais y no estemos de perezosos.....ya sabeis!!!

----------


## magiamivida

bueno cuando querais yo estoy dispuesto mandarme privado!!

----------

